# [jeux + nvidia]RÉSOLU Impossible de lancer certains jeux !!

## HazeC5

Salut.

Me revoilà avec 1 soucis auquel je ne trouve solution,j'ai passé 4h hier soir et encore 1 h à l'instant à essayer de le résoudre mais sans succes ni évolution!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Alors voilà, hier j'ai acquis 1 nouvelle CG,Nvidia 7300 GTA 512Mo , en remplcement de la GeForce 5500 Fx 128Mo.

Seulement il m'est impossible de lancer certains jeux [urban-terror; americanarmy ; cannon smash]car je reçois systématiquement 1 écran noir avec 1 petit réctangle bleu "FREQUENCE TROPÉ LEVÉE" (la faute est telle quelle  :Mad: )!!!

A ma 1ere installation de gentoo,j'avais eu le meme soucis (avec la 5500) et j'avais résolu ça en 5mn en changeant les valeurs HorizSync et VertRefresh,mais avec cette carte j'ai tout essayé,enfin plutôt devrais-je dire j'ai essayé de nombreuses valeurs ainsi que des ajouts ds le xorg.conf d'apres des conseils sur Irc..Mais rien n'y fait,pourtant enemmy-territory et foobillard se lance sans broncher.

mon xorg.conf actuel

le log de xorg

Les valeurs HoryzSync et VertRefresh  présentes ds ce xorg.conf ne sont pas correctes (c'est juste pour essayer).La frequence avec ce xorg.conf est bloqué à 60hz,mais malgrès ça tjr le meme soucis lorsque je lance 1 jeu (d'ailleurs je ne vois ce qui la bloque à 60hz avec ce xorg.conf,elle devrait plutot etre de 75hz (fréquence maxi de cette écran)

Là je sèche vraiment et limite je regrette l'achat de cette carte.

ALors si quelqu'un saurait que faire pour m'aider à résoudre ce blème.Merci

S'il faut d'autre infos dites le .^^

@+

----------

## KoolOne

Salut,

Et si tu commentes les 2 valeurs (HoryzSync et VertRefresh), ça te donnes quoi ?

----------

## HazeC5

KoolOne salut, je viens de tester ta methode,malheureusement les jeux retournent tjrs pareil  :Sad: 

En fait il se lance,la zik du jeu tourne en fond mais ya pas d'images....

Vraiment curieux ce soucis!!!

Ah je précise que j'ai recompiler les drivers (proprio) ainsi que nvidia-settings hier,pour les adapter avec cette nouvelle carte,par contre je me demande si je devrais pas faire de meme avec xorg-server. (j'ai supprimer le USE sdl depuis la dernière version,car on m'a dit que je n'en avais pas besoin,celà pourrait-il venir de ça?)

Est ce la carte graph qui exige 1 configuration bien précise ? Pourtant g fais de nombreux essais differents hier soir.

----------

## KoolOne

Ca vaut le coup d'essayer de recompiler le xorg.

J'essaye de fouiller un peu sur internet, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas trouvé grand chose.

----------

## kwenspc

y a pas une histoire avec l'EDID ou le DPMS afin que la carte graphique ajuste d'elle même ses fréquences selon les capacités de l'écran?

----------

## HazeC5

Re

J'ai recompiler xorg-server durant mon absence,là je suis dessus,mais malheuresement le problème persiste .... c'est désèsperant   :Sad: 

@kwenspc : je ne sais pas du tout,ni ne vois comment configurer ceci.

J'essaye de suite en otant l'option DPMS,mais j'ai 1 doute car cette option ne sert (d'apres ce que j'en ai compris) juste pour la mise en vielle de l'écran.

----------

## HazeC5

Négatif avec l'option DPMS otée. 

Je me demande vraiment ce qu'il se passe...

----------

## mornik

As-tu essayé de générer ton xorg.conf avec l'outil de nvidia ? 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

Moi je suis passé par lui et ensuite j'ai apporté mes modifications. C'est ainsi que j'ai réussi à utiliser ma carte.

----------

## Temet

Quand tu vires une option dans ton xorg.conf, tu penses bien à le redémarrer?

(pas taper... on ne sait jamais)

EDIT : et c'est dommage d'avoir pris une 7300 ... pour quelques euros de plus t'aurais eu une 7600 qui est quand même BEAUCOUP plus performante.

EDIT 2 (après mattage du xorg.conf) : ah bah oui forcément... vire moi Aiglx (ne fonctionne pas avec les cartes NVidia, c'est pour compenser les manques d'AMD et Intel ça) et vire moi ton horrible tambouille composite pour avoir un xorg à peu près propre!

----------

## El_Goretto

Non, il ne s'agit pas d'ôter l'option DPMS mais de la mettre explicitement,et de virer les spécifications de toute fréquence, au contraire. DPMS permet justement à la carte de détecter les paramètres de l'écran. Oui, c'est magique.

@temet: ton edit2, c'est un poil de troll ou bien?

----------

## Temet

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @temet: ton edit2, c'est un poil de troll ou bien?

 

Euh non o_O'. Aiglx est inutile avec NVidia... j'y peux rien, c'est un fait.

----------

## HazeC5

Alors oui j'ai généré ce xorg.conf avec 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

 ,on le vois pas car j'ai retiré les 4 premières lignes qui indique justement que c'est genéré pas nvidia-settings.

Ok pour aiglx je l'ai retiré,je savais pas que c'etait pas pour nvidia.

Pour l'option composite,elle etait là suite à 1 howto de gentoo.wiki que j'avais suivi..idem je l'ai retiré (et d'ailleurs je ne vois pas de différence ^^).Mais pourquoi c'est pas propre avec cette option? Car ds le log d'xorg elle apparaissait bien comme "enabled"

mon xorg.conf actuel

Mais le problème persiste toujours   :Twisted Evil:   :Sad: 

Suis-je le seul à avoir ce soucis avec cette carte et les jeux ? De plus meme en forçant la fréquence a 60hz c'est le meme problème.J'ai aussi essayé sur gnome,mais idem.

1 chose m'intrigue ,avec nvidia-settings j'ai le choix de mettre en "auto" "75hz" ou "60hz" or ds la config de résolution de gnome et de e17 il ne m'indique que "50hz" ou 55hz" meme si je suis en 75hz....Mais ça c'est pas nouveau j'avais ce meme dilemne avec ubuntu et ma 1er install de gentoo.Et je pense pas que ça ait 1 rapport avec mon problème actuel!

@Temet: oui je sais,j'avais commandé 1 7600Gs chez priceminister à 58€..mais la commande est jamais partie,soit disant rupture de stock(alors que quand j'ai passé commande,j'ai reçu confirmation etc,puis   plus rien,jusqu'à ce que je les mail) !!! C'etait la moins cher que j'avais trouvé! Mais bon je ne joue pas énormément donc celle ci me suffira,et étant au chomage....

Bon problème toujours d'actualité  :Sad: 

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Temet

Je te filerai le xorg.conf de mon pc avec 7600 ce soir  :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Ok merci!

Celà dit le mien fonctionne bien,à part ce soucis de "fréquence trop elevée" sur certains jeux et ce quelque soit les diverses valeurs utilisées.C'est bien louche cette histoire.

@+     :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

Et avec les modelines ?

mon Xorg.conf pour la 8600GTS

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option         "Coolbits"   "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Ecran"

    Device         "Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS"

    Monitor        "Hanns-G"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_75 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"

    Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"

EndSection

```

(J'ai écrit moi même le xorg.conf, ceux générés automatiquement me bloquaient à 60 hz et 1024x768)

----------

## HazeC5

Salut ici julroy67  :Smile: 

Oui j'ai aussi essayé avec les modelines.Mais les jeux refusent aussi de se lancés avec les modelines precisés!!!Enfin les jeux se lancent ,mais ya pas d'images ,juste la musique....

J'ai essaye plein de possibilités,meme recompiler les jeux,ou mv les dossiers des jeux, mais rien n'y fait,tjrs ce satané message "FRÉQUANCE TROPÉ LEVÉE"...

----------

## Temet

Question bête : t'as bien alimenté ta carte ?

Nan je dis ça car quand je suis passé d'une FX 5500 à une 6600GT bah je n'avais pas branché l'alim sur la 6600GT car bah... les cartes jusque là étaient alimentées par le port AGP. T'as bien branché un cable d'alim directos sur la carte?

----------

## HazeC5

Yes ,sur l'ancienne carte je n'avais qu'1 refroidisseur à aillette.Sur celle ci il ya 1 fan et oui j'ai bien branché ce fan sur l'alim du pc ^^.

----------

## Grat

Tu n'as pas précisé quelle version des pilotes nivida tu utilisais (ou alors j'ai zappé... ^^; ) mais avec ma 7600 et les derniers pilotes (169.07 et 169.09 en ~amd64) j'ai eu des problèmes de taux de rafraichissement trop élevé et d'autres bugs graphiques, pas de soucis avec les stables (100.14.19).

----------

## julroy67

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Salut ici julroy67 
> 
> Oui j'ai aussi essayé avec les modelines.Mais les jeux refusent aussi de se lancés avec les modelines precisés!!!Enfin les jeux se lancent ,mais ya pas d'images ,juste la musique....
> 
> J'ai essaye plein de possibilités,meme recompiler les jeux,ou mv les dossiers des jeux, mais rien n'y fait,tjrs ce satané message "FRÉQUANCE TROPÉ LEVÉE"...

 

:O j'avais même pas fait attention au pseudo, lol

Euh j'oubliais de préciser pour régler le bug de l'option qui propose pas 75 hz faut que tu mettes 

```
Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"
```

(Je sous-entend que c'est seulement si tu utilise pas TwinView   :Razz:  )

PS : FRÉQUANCE TROPÉ LEVÉE ?? lol -> Fréquence

----------

## HazeC5

Ah oui  bien vu Grat ,en effet je l'ai pas spécifier...Etant en ~x86 je dispose des derniers drivers > x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09.

Je vais donc essayer avec la version 169.07 , puis les stables si ça ne va pas toujours pas.

Celà dit les derniers drivers ont corrigés quelques bugs,mais bon il peuvent aussi en amener d'autres,meme certainement.

Je viens d'aller sur le site nvidia et remarques qu'il ya quelques versions sur cette pagequi ne sont pas encore dans portage.

@julroy67 non j'ai pas installé le 2è écran encore,mais ça coute rien d'essayer.

oups pour fréquence avec 1 A c'est de ma faute,mais le tropé,là c'est sur l'ecran q ue j'ai cette erreur de frappe.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   @temet: ton edit2, c'est un poil de troll ou bien? 
> 
> Euh non o_O'. Aiglx est inutile avec NVidia... j'y peux rien, c'est un fait.

 

Bon, Temet, ce serait bien que tu files quelques infos en plus, histoire qu'on évite les "sémyeux" et autres "jèmepa" non argumentés. J'aimerai bien me coucher moin bête ce soir, et ça pourra sûrement servir à d'autres.

Parce que je peux me planter, mais AIGLX est devenu "standard" puisque Xorg le lance par défaut depuis un moment maintenant. Ensuite, tu commences par un "ça marche pas avec les nvidia" pour finir par un "c'est inutile avec nvidia". Faudrait savoir. :/ J'ai un super contre-exemple à la maison, donc ça me chiffonne un peu, cette histoire.

----------

## Temet

El_Goretto : bah c'est expliqué dans tous les wiki sur Compiz, je ne réinvente pas la roue.

Tiens : http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware

Matte nvidia, ati et intel et tu verras que nvidia est le seul à ne pas nécessiter aiglx ou xgl.

On en avait suffisamment parlé à l'époque, nvidia trouvait la solution xgl mauvaise. Je crois que le principal but de aiglx et xgl est de fournir le texture_to_pixmap ou un truc dans ce style. Nvidia le fournit directement dans le driver. C'est pour ça qu'au début il y avait qu'avec nvidia que les vidéos ne foiraient pas, tout ça. Enfin je ne suis pas dev de compiz, je ne connais pas le sujet en profondeur hein.

Pis j'ai pas dit que nvidia c'est mieux que Intel... j'ai juste dit que nvidia n'avaient pas besoin de aiglx, stou.

Pis quand je dis de virer le composite, c'est pour voir si ça lui permet de lancer ses jeux, stou aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HazeC5

Alors je suis passé aux drivers 169.07 mais tjrs le meme blème.

Et pour passer à la version stable,emerge exige de repasser en xorg stable

```
[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2 [0.9.3] USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2 [0.9.4] USE="-debug" 241 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 [1.4.0.90-r3] USE="dri ipv6 nptl* xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint (-hal%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion

-sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo (-amd%) (-vermilion%) (-xgi%)" 5,829 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 230 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 [169.07] USE="gtk (-multilib) (-acpi%*) (-custom-cflags%)" 0 kB

```

Bon je veux bien essayer,mais avant je vais quickpkg les versions que j'ai actuellement (d'ailleurs je n'ai plus les quickpg des versions qu'il veut,car dorénavent je fais ça à la mano,juste pour les paquets dont j'ai besoin!Car avec la feature buildpkg à force ça prend de la place et ça ne sers pas tjrs)

Ok le downgrade des paquets a commencé,je vous tiens au courant en début de soirée...Je vais manger et m'occuper des bêtes en attendant!

@+

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Temet wrote:*   

> El_Goretto : bah c'est expliqué dans tous les wiki sur Compiz, je ne réinvente pas la roue.
> 
> Tiens : http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware
> 
> Matte nvidia, ati et intel et tu verras que nvidia est le seul à ne pas nécessiter aiglx ou xgl.
> ...

 

Bon, j'arrive pas à vérifier ce que j'avais lu, impossible d'accéder au wiki gentoo ce soir.

Mais, sans être sûr, autant pour Xgl je suis d'accord, autant il me semblait que AIGLX est quand même nécessaire. L'article wikipedia sous-entend quand même que le support de la fonction que tu cites (tristement célèbre pour avoir bloqué les ATIstes longtemps sout Xgl sans pouvoir accéder à AIGLX) est prévu pour AIGLX, justement. J'avais toujours cru que, quelque soit la carte, il faut soit Xgl ou AIGLX pour pouvoir accéder à Compiz&co.

Alors le truc que je ne sait pas, c'est en quoi la fonction "GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap" (mentionnée par le site compiz) diffère de "texture_from_pixmap". Est-ce justement celle là qui serait en quelque sort "native OpenGL" sans nécessiter une astuce comme AIGLX?

Bref, me faut encore un peu plus de doc, et je serai convaincu  :Smile: 

--

edit: tiens, je vais déjà méditer sur ce truc: http://mjules.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?2006/11/15/89

----------

## Temet

Je te garantis mes deux mains que Aiglx est totalement useless avec nvidia!

Comment?

Bah mes xorg sont compilés SANS aiglx, il n'est pas activé dans le xorg.conf (ce qui ne servirait à rien vu que j'ai compilé sans) et j'ai pu faire mumuse avec compiz et beryl sans soucis.

EDIT : 

Chez Fedora : http://doc.fedora-fr.org/wiki/Configuration_d_'_AIGLX

Je cite : "Les utilisateurs de cartes graphiques nVidia peuvent se passer d'activer AIGLX."

Wikipedia (particulièrement mal tourné, faut bien faire attention à ce qui est en gras) : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX#NVIDIA

"NVIDIA has long supported AIGLX through its own GL and GLX architecture, as it does not use the standard Direct Rendering Infrastructure architecture."

Wiki Gentoo (offline mais on voit une phrase dans le lien que je donne, première page)  : lien très long

Je cite : "AIGLX ou Xgl ne sont pas nécessaire pour utiliser Beryl avec les derniers drivers Nvidia (AIGLX reste nécessaire pour les autres cartes)"

Après, si tu doutes encore, bah suffit de le virer de ton xorg.conf ...

----------

## Possum

Poy poy  :Smile: 

Voilà les parties de mon xorg.conf qui va bien avec un 8600 GT et un écran LCD 22"  :Wink: 

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "IIYAMA ProLite E2200-WS"

    HorizSync   31-83

    VertRefresh 56-75

    Option      "DPMS" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

    Option      "HWcursor" "1"

    Option      "CursorShadow" "1"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "1"

EndSection
```

Version des drivers:

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 169.09

      Latest version installed: 169.09

      Size of files: 25,214 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA
```

Avec ça le driver se démerde tout seul et j'ai 0 problèmes. Moins que sur mon laptop qui a une Quadro (et une Mandriva, c'est p'tet là le problème) :p

@elgoretto et Temet: Je confirme pour l'inutilité d'AIGLX pour Compiz / Beryl / Fuzion / Truc et le composite. Les seules options dont on a besoin avec les cartes NV sont  Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1" et Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "1" . Ça marchait très bien chez moi  :Smile:  Jusqu'à ce que j'en ai marre de la non véritable intégration avec KDE. Bref; les seules cartes qui n'ont ni besoin d'AIGLX ni de XGL pour faire tourner compiz sont les NVidia. Ce qui m'a fait choisir une NV avant qu'ATI n'annonce la libération des specs...

[EDIT] Grillé par Temet, le tps que je relise mes fautes et que mon DNS daigne répondre :p

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, ben alors vous allez vérifier vos logs X11 pour me certifier (avec signature de Papa à l'appui) qu'il n'y a aucune mention au démarrage à AIGLX (car il démarre tout seul par défaut, rappelez vous), et temet, tu me donnes ton USE flag pour désactiver AIGLX  :Smile: 

Et comme çà, ce week-end, je teste...  :Wink: 

--

edit: vous trichez là, avec vos edit... du coup moi aussi j'edit, et... Ok ok ok, pas taper  :Smile: 

----------

## Possum

et hop:

```
haloperidol ~ # date

jeu fév  7 19:04:17 CET 2008

haloperidol ~ # grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log

haloperidol ~ # date

jeu fév  7 19:04:23 CET 2008
```

Et pour les use:

```
haloperidol ~ # equery uses xorg-server

[ Searching for packages matching xorg-server... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3 ]

 U I

 - - 3dfx                      : Enable support for Voodoo chipsets, also called as 3DFX and TDFX

 - - debug                     : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - dmx                       : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 + + dri                       : Enable direct rendering: used for accelerated 3D and some 2D, like DMA

 + + hal                       : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 - - input_devices_acecad      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_aiptek      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_calcomp     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_citron      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_digitaledge : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_dmc         : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_dynapro     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_elo2300     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_elographics : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_evdev       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_fpit        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_hyperpen    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_jamstudio   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_joystick    : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_keyboard    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_magellan    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_microtouch  : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_mouse       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_mutouch     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_palmax      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_penmount    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_spaceorb    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_summa       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_synaptics   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_tek4957     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_ur98        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_vmmouse     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_void        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_wacom       : <unknown>

 - - ipv6                      : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive                    : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal                   : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 - - nptl                      : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 + + sdl                       : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - video_cards_amd           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_apm           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_ark           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_chips         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_cirrus        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_cyrix         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_dummy         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_epson         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_fbdev         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_fglrx         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_glint         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_i128          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_i740          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_i810          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_impact        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_imstt         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mach64        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mga           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_neomagic      : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_newport       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_nsc           : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_nv            : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_nvidia        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_r128          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_radeon        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_rendition     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3            : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_savage        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_siliconmotion : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sis           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sisusb        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunbw2        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg14       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg3        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg6        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunffb        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunleo        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suntcx        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tga           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_trident       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tseng         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_v4l           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vermilion     : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_vesa          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vga           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_via           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vmware        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_voodoo        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_xgi           : <unknown>

 + + xorg                      : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

 - - xprint                    : Support for xprint, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/xprint/

```

Vala, tu peux jeter AIGLX  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Vu que gentoo-portage est en carafe.... 

Tu peux tout simplement faire un:

```
USE="-aiglx" emerge -NDup world
```

Tu devrais avoir un paquet de x11 qui va te dire qu'il veut être recompilé pour changement de flag.

EDIT : Possum, ils ont viré le flag "aiglx" ???? Punaise, il y était avant!!!!

----------

## Possum

et oui, flag aiglx, connais pas moi:

```
possum@haloperidol ~ $ euse --info aiglx

global use flags (searching: aiglx)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: aiglx)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

possum@haloperidol ~ $
```

EDIT: d'un autre côté, je suis ~arché, alors, je suis pas une ref  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Possum wrote:*   

> EDIT: d'un autre côté, je suis ~arché, alors, je suis pas une ref 

 

Nan nan, pareil ici en "stable".

----------

## HazeC5

Re

Éh bien tout s'est arrangé grâce a Grat  :Wink:  !!

J'ai donc downgrade xorg et ses dependances,puisque nvidia-drivers stable l'exigeait,j'ai lancé X 1 jeu BINGO ça marche ,2è jeu Re-BINGO  :Wink:  .

De là je remets le derniers xorg en ~x86 (celui que j'avais avant quoi),afin de voir si ça vient de xorg ou des drivers,mais je laisse les drivers stables,Résultat ça marche impecablement bien.C'etait donc les drivers en ~arch la cause de ce soucis.

Merci grandement Grat,et merci à vous pour tous vos conseils.  :Wink: 

[OFF] Hier à la reception de la carte je lance glxgears et là surpris je n'obtiens que:

```
 

10246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2049.082 FPS
```

 c'est à dire pas bcp plus qu'avec la 5500 FX....Et hier soir je me dis mais mince e17 est lancé,avec ses icones et fonds d'écran animés ça doit forcèment jouer sur glxgears.

Donc ce midi je lance 1 sesssion Gnome (mais vite fait hein :p ) et là:

```

30351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6069.337 FPS
```

Ce qui est nettement mieux,mais bon faut effectuer le teste ds les même conditions,parce on peut facilement tricher et gagner des fps.

E17 serait si gourmand en resosurces sur la carte graphique,j'ai 1 doute là

Faut-il vraiment se fier a glxgears ? Existe-t il un outil plu performants/précis pour bencher la carte?

[/OFF]

----------

## Possum

GLXgears n'est pas un benchmark.. Ouh que non  :Smile: 

Ce qu'il peut t'indiquer c'est si tu as bien l'accélération ou pas. Typiquement, tu passes de 150 fps à 1200 fps. Vieux souvenirs avec ma vieille Radeon première génération en activant toutes les options de fou avec les pilotes gatos  :Smile: 

Pour du bench, je dirais va jeter un oeil sur phoronix où ils utilisent Doom4 pour bencher  :Smile:  Ça te donnera une idée.

[OFF]

```
possum@haloperidol ~ $ glxgears

47914 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9582.658 FPS

46777 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9355.344 FPS

45709 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9141.765 FPS

46526 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9305.129 FPS

possum@haloperidol ~ $
```

Une 8600, ça rame quand même un poil hein  :Smile: [/OFF]

EDIT: Typo dans l'adresse de phoronix

----------

## julroy67

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut-il vraiment se fier a glxgears ? Existe-t il un outil plu performants/précis pour bencher la carte?
> 
> [/OFF]

 

Pour un bench précis de la carte je sais pas non, mais nous on utilise un moteur de jeu pour tester l'ensemble du PC ici

et avec le nombre de personnes qui l'ont testé tu peux te faire un avis de la carte  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Effectivement le flag aiglx a disparu.

On le trouve encore sur le wiki gentoo en faisant des recherches dans google...

----------

## HazeC5

OK  merci pour toutes ces précisions   :Wink: 

@julroy67 je vais essayer ton soft,voir ce que ça donne  :Smile: 

----------

